# للتصدير من السودان اجود انواع الفحم النباتي وحطب التدفئة



## abdulgader (5 أكتوبر 2012)

[FONT=&quot]بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]يوجد لدينا فحم نباتي عالي الجودة من اشجار الطلح وحسب المواصفات الأروبية بدون دخان ولا روائح ولارماد [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]وكذلك حطب للتدفئة[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]للتواصل [/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]جوال / 00249902414383[/FONT]​ E-mail – [email protected][FONT=&quot][/FONT]​


----------

